# atlas dash8-40c



## robmcnemar (Nov 28, 2011)

I bought an atlas dash 8-40c with quantum qs1 diesel dcc and sound.I got it at the hobby shop used and i cant get it to respond to dcc.I have a Bachmann dynamis system and im not sure if it's compatible with qs1.also i tried all kinds of loco numbers including the cab number and it does nothing.I can install jumpers and disconnect from the board and it will run on dc.Thanks for any help!


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

THe bachmann DCC systems are not compatable with all DCC decoders. They are very picky about the QSI, and Tsunami sound decoders. I would take it to a train hobby shop that can test the engine for you just to make sure the decoder is still good. I have the same engine in NS livery and I had to reset mine as soon as I got it to get it to run right. 

Massey


----------

